# Dificultades al instalar linux Gentoo

## Oscar G.

 :Smile:   :Surprised:   :Cool: 

La instalación típica y recomendada es mucho mas larga que la de cualquier distribución. pues es aquí donde la mayoría puede tener problemas. No es apta para gente impaciente, la gente que quiera esta distribución tiene que estar dispuesta a molestarse en leer la documentación que se ofrece a la hora de realizar la instalación y perder un poco de tiempo a la hora de probarlo puede ser que se vuelva repetitivo. 

La instalación de esta distribución como lo habíamos dicho es un poco difícil ya que no lleva ningún instalador, toca realizar este procedimiento todo a mano, arrancas con un livecd, bajar unos archivos los cuales ya vienen comprimidos y luego ir configurando todo para que funcione. 

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## agdg

 :Question: 

¿Cuál es la pregunta?

----------

## SS3

Pues tu verás de que tiempo dispones y si te gusta la forma de hacerlo, si no tienes tiempo y no te gusta el sistema pues usas otra distribución que cumpla con lo que buscas.

A mí me sucede lo contrario tengo tiempo y me gusta el bricolaje.

----------

## Luciernaga

Difícil responder, Gentoo se caracteriza para hacer funcionar el hardware en condiciones óptimas porque lo compila todo, ahora bien, me atrevo a decir que no es apta para principiantes, pero ... si te gustas trastear y eres un lince con tu hardware no existe otra igual.

Que cada cual, si se sienta aludido, opte consecuentemente.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

